# Just what are the trim levels?



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

I only know of E, XE, and GXE. (b13)

What is this GXE-LE? Or SE?


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

Jed118 said:


> I only know of E, XE, and GXE. (b13)
> 
> What is this GXE-LE? Or SE?


im not quite sure of what you mean but here are the ones i know of.

E
XE
GXE
GXE LIMITED EDITION
SE
SE-R


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

A Limited Edition is a GXE without Airbags or a Tach. It was only made in 1994 and often shows up as a 1994.5 model. Maybe they just needed to clear out the parts bins before the B14 tooled up and they ran out of Instrument clusters and airbags first?

An SE is only available as a coupe and is an XE plus Tach, air dam, spoiler, Leather steering wheel, no cruise and somehow, standard equipment does not list a radio. Sounds a lot like an XE meant to look sportier, but you still get the GA16DE instead of the SR20DE. The SE was available 91-94.


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

I never seen an SE B13...


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Jed118 said:


> I never seen an SE B13...


B13 SE: GA16 engine, bucket seats, leather wheel, leather shift boot, tach, optional sunroof, optional alloys (13"), spoiler, almost an SE-R without the SR20......


----------



## enflyte (Dec 30, 2004)

94econobox said:


> An SE is only available as a coupe and is an XE plus Tach, air dam, spoiler, Leather steering wheel, no cruise and somehow, standard equipment does not list a radio. Sounds a lot like an XE meant to look sportier, but you still get the GA16DE instead of the SR20DE. The SE was available 91-94.



My SE has cruise control. The rest sounds about right though.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

GXE-LE= a limited production GXE with nothing more than an upgraded package. it has a double DIN CD player, bucket seats, tach, exhaust tip, standard 14in. saw blade alloys, black lower half interior, and some other things.

the B14 se= a 4 door sentra that came with the sr20de< this is the car i am looking for because im not a fan of only 2 doors)

xe= base model

se-l= same as se but has a "limited" package like the GXE-LE


----------



## snarcher! (Nov 29, 2004)

"Wow, I just noticed your car is the 'limited edtion', i cant belive you deliver with that thing! your crazy!'" LOL my friend at pizza hut...

my 1 out of 50 ever made LE's has all power everything and really nice sounding speakers i might add, still its also a Limited edition becuase my speed is limited to 60 thanks to a missing 5th gear a while back lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

huh? i dont deliver? and they made well over 50 LE's


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

E is the base model,without power steeling,remote control mirrors,inter control windshield wiper and cruise control.
XE like one that I own is the base model plus all the stuff above.
GXE is a XE plus airbags,power door locks and power windows,but doesn't have a tach(only SE and SE-R do).


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It'd be nice to have a sticky that had all the B13 trim levels, what was standard, what was optional.

The SE was only available in 2 door, doesn't have side mouldings, but had SE-R syle seats, and front bumper but wasn't a full SE-R interior because it wasn't black carpet, dash, etc. 

LE was it's own model and was also an add on the the XE during the 93.5 production run. I think the standalone LE was available in 2 or 4 door and had the SE-R style seats.

The only B13 Sentra that had rear disc brakes (AD7HA) besides the SE-R was the ABS option for the GXE. GXE was the also the only B13 Sentra to have power windows and locks, as well as the pushbutton HVAC controls. I think some also had painted mirrors and door handles.


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

My GXE has a tach....


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

Limited edition is a standalone level and was only produced (factory at least) as a 1994.5.

The LE's have power everything, standard. Except under the hood. Still 1.6 power there of course.

Standard, they did not have alloy rims, tach, black lower half interior, double DIN stereo, or exhaust tip. Although I guess all exhaust has a tip.

Edmunds.com lists model trim levels, standard equipment and specs for all cars from 1990-today.

EDIT:
This is for a B13, I'm not as familiar with B14's.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jed118 said:


> My GXE has a tach....


really?My friend own a B14 GXE but his car doesn't have a tach.
Which trim level has a moonroof?
And only SE-R comes with OEM fog lights.


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a B13 tho... canadian edition. 

Where do I get this CD player? I don't care to upgrade my car's stereo to an aftermarket one, but using the tape deck adapter is annoying! Is anyone selling a stock CD unit?


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Okay, lets add this up. There are a couple of differences between 91-92 and 93-94 across almost all models. The following is from what I can remember and I may be wrong.

E-

Standard, no power steering (91-92). Power steering was made available as an option in 93-94. Transmissions changed as well. 91-92 had 3 speed automatics and 4 speed manuals. 93-94 trannies had automatic and 5 speed overdrives in the automatic and manuals respectively, standard. 93-94 came with driver side airbags as an option as well. AM/Fm was optional without cassette. No intermittent wipers, no trunk/gas latch. (Everything must be opened by key). No painted bumpers. Some were not equipped with passenger side mirrors. Available as coupes or sedans.

XE-

Standard 4 speed overdrive autos and five speed manuals. XEs also available as coupes or sedans. Driver side only SRS available 93-94 (on all models). Cruise control, 4-spoke steering wheel that wasnt available on the E, better cloth seating material, air conditioning, AM/Fm cassette stereo, 175/r13 tires (some E models had standard 155/r13 tires), intermittent wipers, painted 5 mph bumpers, and digital clock all available with this trim level.

XE Limited-

Power windows/locks/mirrors standard including every option that the XE offered, standard.

GXE-

Power everything, optional power sunroof, tach, G20/Stanza style HVAC push button controls. Optional alloys, optional ABS and rear disc. Also available as sedan only.

SE-

Alloys, tach, SE-R type bucket seats, optional sunroof, alloys, rear disc/ABS, leather wheel and shift boot, black interior. Can't think of what else on this model. Available as coupe only.

SE-R-

14 in. alloys, only model available with SR20 2.0 liter engine, sport tuned suspension, optional sunroof, 150MPH speedo, foglights, etc. all standard. No power locks/windows. 5 speed trannies with LSD (91-92 models were 5 speed only). 93-94 models were made availble with 4 speed autos and 5 speeds. I've even seen an SE-R, either 93 or 94, with a factory CD player. Very rare. I dont know if that was an option or not, but it was it's on seperate unit from the actual AM/Fm cassette stereo. SE-Rs were avaible as coupes only.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

jharris1 said:


> Okay, lets add this up. There are a couple of differences between 91-92 and 93-94 across almost all models. The following is from what I can remember and I may be wrong.
> 
> E-
> 
> ...


I forgot the spoilers available on the LE, SE, and of course SE-R. And the body side moldings and the painted side mirrors avaible on the SE-R. This is not a comprehensive list so correct me where I am wrong or what I left out.


----------

